
Contaminant That May Be Causing the Mysterious Vaping-Related Illnesses Found - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/contaminant-that-may-be-causing-the-mysterious-vaping-related-illnesses-found/
======
sarcasmatwork
>...an oil derived from vitamin E, according to news reports.

>But it’s not clear if this contaminant is indeed causing the illnesses, and
the investigation is far from over, officials said.

So nothing new yet... We already knew this...

